# 14. SPS-Forum Regional-Stammtisch NRW 2022



## marlob (19 August 2022)

Es ist schon bald wieder September. Also wird es Zeit, unseren NRW Stammtisch zu planen. Um einen Termin zu finden, nehmt bitte an der Umfrage teil.
Stattfinden wird das ganze wieder, wie jedes Jahr, im Runkelkrug

Runkelkrug​www.runkelkrug-bielefeld.de
Salzufler Str. 177 · 33719 Bielefeld
05208 279
​


----------



## Heinileini (23 August 2022)

marlob schrieb:


> Um einen Termin zu finden, nehmt bitte an der Umfrage teil.


Ehe dieser Thread in Vergessenheit gerät, möchte ich ihn hiermit aus der Versenkung hervorholen.
Da kein TerminVorschlag dabei ist, an dem ich es nicht einrichten könnte, soweit z.Z. absehbar, zögere ich noch mit meiner StimmAbgabe.
Aber vielleicht haben viele von euch schon jetzt eine klare Vorstellung, welche Termine für sie ausscheiden, dann helft bitte mit, diese Abstimmung anzuschieben!  
Vielsten Dank im Vorhinein! Und an marlob im Nachherein!


----------



## Matze001 (24 August 2022)

Wenn sich ein für mich praktischer Termin findet (gern Samstag) würde ich mal zu euch hoch kommen.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Tommi (27 August 2022)

So, meine Termine habe ich auch eingestellt. Weiter geht's...😊


----------



## marlob (30 August 2022)

Bis jetzt wird es der 15.10.
Am Freitag, 02.09. 17 Uhr schliessen wir die Umfrage und legen den Termin endgültig fest.


----------



## waldy (30 August 2022)

Hallo
Momentan sind  22 Stimmen gegen 10 Stimmen.
Bedeutet das, dass nur 10 Leute kommen zum Treffpunkt, und ändere 22 Leute kommen gar nicht vorbei?
Gruß


----------



## Matze001 (30 August 2022)

Man kann mehrfach abstimmen Waldy


----------



## PN/DP (30 August 2022)

waldy schrieb:


> Momentan sind  22 Stimmen gegen 10 Stimmen.
> Bedeutet das, dass nur 10 Leute kommen zum Treffpunkt, und ändere 22 Leute kommen gar nicht vorbei?


Hallo waldy
Wo siehst Du "_22 Stimmen gegen 10 Stimmen_"?

An der Umfrage haben 11 Leute teilgenommen und für mehrere mögliche Wunschtermine (Favoriten) "gestimmt". Nur hucki hat nicht für den 15.10. gestimmt, deshalb gibt es für den 15.10. nur 10 Stimmen. 

Falls wir den Termin auf den 15.10. festlegen, weil die meisten Teilnehmer für den 15.10. gestimmt haben, dann wird hucki es aber einrichten, daß er auch am 15.10. teilnimmt, und wir vermutlich 10 + x Teilnehmer sein werden. Vermutlich werden auch wieder einige Ehefrauen teilnehmen. Und Du vielleicht auch?

Harald


----------



## waldy (30 August 2022)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Man kann mehrfach abstimmen Waldy


Ich dachte nur eine Stimme kann rausgeben.
Gruß


----------



## waldy (30 August 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Hallo waldy
> Wo siehst Du "_22 Stimmen gegen 10 Stimmen_"?


Ich habe die Stimme gezahlt, von oben nach unten


----------



## waldy (30 August 2022)

1+2+5+6+8=22
Gruß


----------



## PN/DP (30 August 2022)

waldy schrieb:


> 1+2+5+6+8=22


Das heißt *nicht*, daß 22 Stimmen *gegen* die anderen 10 Stimmen sind, sondern außer den 10 Stimmen für den 15.10. haben die selben Abstimmungsteilnehmer *zusätzlich* für alternative Termine gestimmt.

Harald


----------



## dingo (30 August 2022)

2+3+6+7+9+11= 12 ab jetzt


----------



## waldy (30 August 2022)

dingo schrieb:


> 2+3+6+7+9+11= 12 ab jetzt


Super, wir sind schon in der Nähe zum Zahl 22 

Gruß waldy


----------



## Matze001 (30 August 2022)

Tja jetzt wird es lustig. Frauchen hat grad gesagt das wir am 14. und 15. nen Termin haben...
Somit wäre ich entweder raus, oder es überholt doch noch einer der anderen Termine.

Grüße

Marcel

Edit: Abstimmung angepasst und Waldy vollends zu verwirren...


----------



## waldy (30 August 2022)

Idealeweise wäre Party am 23.09 oder 24.09  machen.

gruß waldy


----------



## PN/DP (30 August 2022)

waldy schrieb:


> Idealeweise wäre Party am 23.09 oder 24.09  machen.


Tja, wenn Du genug Forumsuser überzeugst, daß sie für dieses Datum abstimmen. Da kann ich aber definitiv nicht kommen.

Harald


----------



## hucki (30 August 2022)

Wie Harald schon vorweg genommen hat, favorisiere ich den 14.10., an dem ich mit meiner Frau auch so oder so (schon) anreisen würde.
Wir bleiben halt ggf. auch bis zum 16.10., wenn sich die Mehrheit für den Samstag-Termin entscheiden sollte (wonach es ja momentan ausschaut).

Die anderen Wochenenden fallen bei mir aus, da wir dort schon jeweils Termine haben.


----------



## hapr (31 August 2022)

So, mal wieder aus der Versenkung aufgetaucht. Termine sind dieses Jahr bei mir schwierig, aber schauen wir mal. Würde mich freuen, Euch mal wieder zu sehen.
Gruß, Harald.


----------



## hucki (31 August 2022)

waldy schrieb:


> Idealeweise wäre Party am 23.09 oder 24.09  machen.





PN/DP schrieb:


> Tja, wenn Du genug Forumsuser überzeugst, daß sie für dieses Datum abstimmen.


 
Wenn nicht mal waldy selbst für den 23.09. stimmt?


----------



## waldy (31 August 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Wenn nicht mal waldy selbst für den 23.09. stimmt?


Es stand auch am 23.09 am Anfang , später habe ich es angepasst, bezüglich andere Mitglieder.
Gruß


----------



## hucki (31 August 2022)

waldy schrieb:


> Es stand auch am 23.09 am Anfang , später habe ich es angepasst, bezüglich andere Mitglieder.
> Gruß



Ist doch Dein Voting und nicht das der anderen!

Da sollen die Termine rein, die Du favorsierst und nicht die der anderen.


Wie soll(en) denn Dein(e) Favorit(en) gewinnen, wenn Du selber "dagegen" stimmst?


Wenn Du also gern den 23. oder 24.09. hättest, sind genau das Deine Häkchen.
(Momentan sind Dir der 24.09. und der 15.10. gleichermaßen Recht.)




Und ob Du ggf. an einem anderen Gewinnertermin (trotzdem) kommen möchtest, kannst Du auch nach der Abstimmung immer noch bekannnt geben. 🤷‍♂️

Wurde bisher eigentlich immer auch noch einmal separat erfragt. Gibt ja oft auch noch Nachzügler, die gar nicht an der Umfrage teilgenommen haben.


----------



## waldy (31 August 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Ist doch Dein Voting und nicht das der anderen


Mit gleicher Erfolg kann man als alleine in jede Kneipe rein gehen, alleine mit  Voting und eigenen Gedanken reden  

So was brauche ich leider nicht.


hucki schrieb:


> Wenn Du also gern den 23. oder 24.09. hättest, sind genau das Deine Häkchen.


Jep, am 23 habe ich Urlaub.
Sonst frei habe ich am Samstag.



hucki schrieb:


> Und ob Du ggf. an einem anderen Gewinnertermin


Erst Mal die Daten bleiben fest.



hucki schrieb:


> Gibt ja oft auch noch Nachzügler, die gar nicht an der Umfrage teilgenommen haben


Jep, Markus und Delta fehlen noch 
Gruß waldy


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 September 2022)

waldy schrieb:


> Jep, Markus und Delta fehlen noch


Vielleicht sollten wir ja mal kurz vorbeischauen 😉


----------



## Blockmove (3 September 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir ja mal kurz vorbeischauen 😉
> Anhang anzeigen 63256


Und wer ist nun wer?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 September 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Und wer ist nun wer?


Ich rechts 😉


----------



## hucki (3 September 2022)

Auf dem Bild rechts oder stehst rechts?
Und so 'n Treffen in Rio in 'ner Hafenkneipe - fällt das eigentlich noch unter NRW?


----------



## hucki (3 September 2022)

Der 15.10. hat also die Abstimmung gewonnen.
🤷‍♂️


Auch wenn es nicht mein Favorit war, möchte ich (zusammen mit meiner Frau) trotzdem am Stammtisch teilnehmen und habe dementsprechend im Brenner für uns gebucht.

Wie schon beim letzten Mal bieten wir gerne unsere 5 noch freien Plätze im Auto für den Weg zum/vom Runkelkrug wieder zur Mitfahrt an.


----------



## Tommi (4 September 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild rechts oder stehst rechts?
> Und so 'n Treffen in Rio in 'ner Hafenkneipe - fällt das eigentlich noch unter NRW?


im weitesten Sinne, ja...


----------



## waldy (4 September 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Und wer ist nun wer?


Ich rechts 😉 


Und ich bin wahrscheinlich in Mitte 
Gruß


----------



## PN/DP (6 September 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Der 15.10. hat also die Abstimmung gewonnen.
> 🤷‍♂️
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe auch wieder im Hotel Brenner gebucht. Dann sehen wir uns schon da, wie immer. Danke fürs Mitnehmen 

Harald


----------



## Matze001 (6 September 2022)

@waldy aus welchem russischen Film ist das Bild ?

@All: Dann bin ich leider nicht dabei - sehr schade. Vielleicht klappt es nächstes Jahr.


----------



## waldy (7 September 2022)

Matze001 schrieb:


> @All: Dann bin ich leider nicht dabei - sehr schade. Vielleicht klappt es nächstes Jahr.


hallo,
wenn du kannst nicht zu uns kommen, dann kommen wir alle vielleicht zu dir?



Matze001 schrieb:


> @waldy aus welchem russischen Film ist das Bild ?


aus Film Burattino // ( oder mit eine "t", Buratino ) // PRIKLJUTSCHENIJA BURATINO


Gruß


----------



## marlob (7 September 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Der 15.10. hat also die Abstimmung gewonnen.
> 🤷‍♂️
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin auch, wie jedes Jahr im Brenner. Und würde auch gerne mitfahren


----------



## Matze001 (7 September 2022)

waldy schrieb:


> hallo,
> wenn du kannst nicht zu uns kommen, dann kommen wir alle vielleicht zu dir?


Klar - ich bin halt nicht da.


----------



## waldy (7 September 2022)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Klar - ich bin halt nicht da.


dann wir kommen zu dir zum Inbetriebnahme, mit alle Programmierer ( von Forumtreffung ), Inbetriebnahme bei dir dauert ca. 10 Minut


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 September 2022)

waldy schrieb:


> mit alle Programmierer


Alle Programmierer und Du


----------



## waldy (7 September 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> und Du


ich kann gut nur Kurzschluss machen, wenn ich mit komme, dann ganze Betrieb bleibt ohne Strom


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 September 2022)

waldy schrieb:


> ich kann gut nur Kurzschluss machen, wenn ich mit komme, dann ganze Betrieb bleibt ohne Strom


Ich weiß. 
Die Einzelheiten kann ich dann bestimmt bei mir in der Zeitung lesen.


----------



## waldy (7 September 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich weiß.


wenn du willst, ich kann dir das bei bringen, Kurzschlüss zu machen ( umsonst ) .

gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 September 2022)

waldy schrieb:


> wenn du willst, ich kann dir das bei bringen, Kurzschlüss zu machen ( umsonst ) .


Bietest du jetzt Kurse an "Wie man es nicht machen sollte"


----------



## hucki (7 September 2022)

waldy schrieb:


> dann wir kommen zu dir zum Inbetriebnahme, mit alle Programmierer ( von Forumtreffung ), Inbetriebnahme bei dir dauert ca. 10 Minut





Matze001 schrieb:


> Frauchen hat grad gesagt das wir am 14. und 15. nen Termin haben...


Klingt irgendwie nicht nach 'ner IBN.


----------



## hucki (7 September 2022)

waldy schrieb:


> aus Film Burattino // ( oder mit eine "t", Buratino ) // PRIKLJUTSCHENIJA BURATINO


Der (weiß-) russische Pinoccio, richtig?


----------



## waldy (7 September 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Der (weiß-) russische Pinoccio, richtig?


Jep, hast du Recht.
Gruß


----------



## Matze001 (7 September 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Klingt irgendwie nicht nach 'ner IBN.


Wenn ihr noch Karten bekommt könnt ihr gern mit zum Konzert kommen 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## waldy (7 September 2022)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr noch Karten bekommt könnt ihr gern mit zum Konzert kommen


Und wenn bekommen wir keine Karten, wahrscheinlich müssen wir mit Singen auf der Szene 


Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Oktober 2022)

*push*


----------



## Heinileini (1 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> *push*


Au ja, Michael!
Das hatte ich mir für heute schon vorgenommen.

*Heute in 2 Wochen ist es so weit ... also nicht mehr ganz so weit.

- Hat sich schon jemand um die Reservierung eines Tisches (oder diverser Tische) gekümmert?

- Ist schon eine Uhrzeit für den Beginn des Treffens ausgeguckt worden?

- Plant jemand, zu kommen, der nicht für den 2022-10-15 gestimmt hatte?*

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hatten wir "früher" 19:00 angesetzt, aber es waren Freitage, an denen die Treffen stattfanden.
Diesmal ist es ein Samstag. Drängt es sich dadurch evtl. auf, die Zeit ein wenig vorzuverlegen? *Was meint ihr?*

Es haben 12 Personen/Persönlichkeiten für den Termin gestimmt. Ein Drittel davon ist mir von den bisherigen Treffen nicht geläufig. Das muss sich ändern!
Also kommt auch bitte!!!

Ich vermisse unter denen, die für diesen Termin gestimmt haben, noch einige, die eigentlich schon "zum Inventar gehören"?
Was ist mit euch? Keine Lust? Kein Interesse? Keine Zeit? Kein Durst?

Falls jemand von euch nur deshalb nicht kommt, weil er dem Gerücht Glauben schenkt, Bielefeld gäbe es nicht:
tut mir das als gebürtigem Bielefelder bitte nicht an!

Absagen in letzter Sekunde sind selbstverständlich möglich und verzeihlich.
Zusagen in letzter Sekunde sind selbstverständlich möglich und erwünscht.
Trotzdem und deshalb: *bitte meldet euch, ob ihr kommen möchtet und wenn ja, ob mit "Anhang"!*
Zum Zählen der Teilnehmer haben wir vorsichtshalber eine DINT-Variable deklariert.

Zum Schluss muss ich noch persönlich werden:
@MFreiberger, @hapr, @Larry Laffer aus dem näheren Umkreis sowie @escride1, @oliver.tonn, @Thomas_v2.1 aus etwas größerer Entfernung und ihr alle, die ihr mir auf die Schnelle gerade nicht eingefallen seid:
*Rührt euch!!! Rafft euch auf!!!*

@hucki von annähernd jwd: Danke, Mario, dass Du Dich schon gerührt und euch angekündigt hast!

@rostiger Nagel: für den Fall, dass Du doch nicht kommen kannst, Helmut - bei Dir machen wir eine Ausnahme: eine einfache Absage genügt in Deinem Fall nicht. Schick bitte wenigstens einen StellVertreter zum Treffen, z.B. @Blockmove, @DeltaMikeAir, @volker!

Häwenaissuiikend allemitenand!

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 Oktober 2022)

Tisch ist für den 15.10. reserviert. Bisher auf 19:00 Uhr. Änderungen sind aber sicher möglich.


----------



## hapr (1 Oktober 2022)

Hallo, ich gedenke zu kommen. So habe ich es eingeplant. Die Aktion am Vormittag ist dann schon lange zu Ende. Ob Christiane mitkommt, hängt von ihrer Gesundheit ab. Zurzeit leidet sie an einen eingeklemmten Nerv und hat einiges an Schmerzen. Wir hoffen mal das Beste. 
Lieben Gruß, Harald.


----------



## Heinileini (2 Oktober 2022)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> *Tisch ist für den 15.10. reserviert. Bisher auf 19:00 Uhr.* Änderungen sind aber sicher möglich.


Besten Dank, Axel!


hapr schrieb:


> Ob Christiane mitkommt, hängt von ihrer Gesundheit ab. ... Wir hoffen mal das Beste.


Wir hoffen alle mit euch, Harald,
und wünschen Christiane gute Besserung!


----------



## Heinileini (4 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> *push*


*pop*
... um mal ein wenig Abwechslung zu bieten ...


----------



## Tommi (4 Oktober 2022)

Moin Moin, wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe, brauche ich in diesem Jahr niemanden
vom Brenner-Hotel mitnehmen.
Ich werde jetzt mit der Konzipierung des Wimpels beginnen.


----------



## MFreiberger (5 Oktober 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Zum Schluss muss ich noch persönlich werden:
> @MFreiberger, @hapr, @Larry Laffer aus dem näheren Umkreis sowie @escride1, @oliver.tonn, @Thomas_v2.1 aus etwas größerer Entfernung und ihr alle, die ihr mir auf die Schnelle gerade nicht eingefallen seid:
> *Rührt euch!!! Rafft euch auf!!!*


Moin Heinrich,

vielen Dank für Dein Engagement. Ich rühre mich und raffe mich auch auf. Allerdings bei vielen anderen Themen, denen ich aktuell den Vorrang geben muss. Darum werde ich am 15. nicht dabei sein.

VG

Mario


----------



## escride1 (5 Oktober 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> @MFreiberger, @hapr, @Larry Laffer aus dem näheren Umkreis sowie @escride1, @oliver.tonn, @Thomas_v2.1 aus etwas größerer Entfernung und ihr alle, die ihr mir auf die Schnelle gerade nicht eingefallen seid:
> *Rührt euch!!! Rafft euch auf!!!*


Ja, ich würde es dann so halten:


Heinileini schrieb:


> Zusagen in letzter Sekunde sind selbstverständlich möglich und erwünscht.


weil ich im Moment einfach viel zu viel zu tun habe.

Nur so als Einblick
Bin gerade täglich stundenlang damit beschäftigt mich in die Funktionsweise einer Anlage einzuarbeiten die ich nicht kenne, mein Chef aber glorreich den Auftrag angenommen hat und ich natürlich programmieren muss. Natürlich geschieht das neben dem üblichen Kleinkram und den Projekten die sonst auf dem Programm stehen, was auch der Grund ist warum ich Abends meist lieber noch 30 Minuten auf der Couch liege oder aber direkt ins Bett spring und hier gerade kaum Zeit für finde.

Und praktischerweise hat meine Frau heute die Spülmaschine auch nicht mehr einschalten können. Bleibt einfach Dunkel das Display. Aber die Sicherung der Steckdose im Keller ausschalten und einschalten lässt sie wieder einschalten. Bis zum Programmende oder aber manuellem Ausschalten, dann hilft wieder nur die Sicherung. Also darf ich nun auch da grade noch meine Finger reinstecken, ich mag Elektrogroßgeräte im Haushalt nicht, aber lt. Siemens(BSH) 520€ Kundendienst für eine 10J-Spülmaschine ist mir auch zu teuer. Viel kann es ja nicht sein, irgendeine Hilfsspannung die n Relais oder Transistor nicht abschalten lässt, keine Ahnung.
Falls da jemand Infos zu hat: Siemens SN55M239EU/51, die Nummer kenn ich nun im Kopf ^^.



Heinileini schrieb:


> Zum Zählen der Teilnehmer haben wir vorsichtshalber eine DINT-Variable deklariert.


Mhm, sehr optimistisch. Wie sollen die denn alle ins Lokal passen?


----------



## Heinileini (5 Oktober 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Allerdings bei vielen anderen Themen, denen ich aktuell den Vorrang geben muss. Darum werde ich am 15. nicht dabei sein.





escride1 schrieb:


> weil ich im Moment einfach viel zu viel zu tun habe.


Dank euch beiden, dass ihr reagiert habt! Schade, dass es dieses Jahr nicht klappt. Vielleicht, nein hoffentlich beim nächsten Mal!


escride1 schrieb:


> Mhm, sehr optimistisch. Wie sollen die denn alle ins Lokal passen?


Tja, weiss ich auch nicht so genau, jedenfalls hat es bisher immer geklappt. Sogar waldi haben sie letztes Mal mit reingelassen.


----------



## waldy (7 Oktober 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 
eine Frage, erinnern Sie sich noch , wer auf welche Plätzte saß am letzte Jahr in Kantine?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Oktober 2022)

waldy schrieb:


> eine Frage, erinnern Sie sich noch , wer auf welche Plätzte saß am letzte Jahr in Kantine?


Ihr schafft das schon, euch einen Sitzplatz auszusuchen.


----------



## waldy (7 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ihr schafft das schon, euch einen Sitzplatz auszusuchen.


Delta, Antwort ist leider nicht korrekt.

Ich frage , ob sie eriennen sich noch auf WELCHE PRLÄTZE waren sie letzte mal gewesen.

Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Oktober 2022)

Wart ihr im Kino? Reihe 4 Sitzplatz 12?

Für was musst du das wissen?


----------



## escride1 (7 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Für was musst du das wissen?


Er muss wissen auf welche Stühle er ein Geschenk legen muss


----------



## PN/DP (7 Oktober 2022)

Ich bringe auch ein Geschenk für jeden mit. Wieviele Leute sind wir eigentlich bzw. wer kommt?

Harald


----------



## waldy (7 Oktober 2022)

Hallo,
mich interresiert, wer saß da ( siehe Foto ) ?

Da ich damals wurde von ihm angesprochen, dass wir wolten wegen EPLAN besprechen, leider ich hatte damals nicht viel Zeit mit gebracht.

Gruß


----------



## PN/DP (7 Oktober 2022)

Da saß der Axel (Lipperlandstern).


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Oktober 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Da saß der Axel (Lipperlandstern).


Neh da saß doch Marlob


----------



## hucki (7 Oktober 2022)

Axel saß auf Waldis Skizze links von Marlob, der dort am Stirnende saß..
In der WhatsApp-Rügengruppe gab's am 29.10.2021 ein Foto davon.


----------



## waldy (7 Oktober 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> In der WhatsApp-Rügengruppe gibt's am 29.10.2021 ein Foto davon


kann ich das Foto auch anschauen?

Gruß


----------



## hucki (7 Oktober 2022)

waldy schrieb:


> kann ich das Foto auch anschauen?


Kann ich nächsten Samstag im Runkelkrug bei Bedarf gerne noch mal rum zeigen.


Ansonsten sind mir da zu viele Leute auf dem Bild, die man vor einer Veröffenlichung hier erst um Erlaubnis befragen müsste.
🤷‍♂️


----------



## PN/DP (7 Oktober 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Neh da saß doch Marlob


Hast recht. Da war meine Erinnerung nach einem Jahr wohl ein bisschen verschoben


----------



## Heinileini (7 Oktober 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Da war meine Erinnerung nach einem Jahr wohl ein bisschen verschoben


Schon während des Abends hatte sich die "Sitzordnung" ein wenig verschoben, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, Harald.
Vielleicht hast Du eine "MomentAufnahme" eines anderen ZeitPunkts in Erinnerung. 
Axel und Helmut haben Markus "flankiert" sagt mir mein (i.A. miserables) Gedächtnis. So gesehen ist Deine Aussage nur minimal daneben (Parallaxe?).


----------



## PN/DP (7 Oktober 2022)

Ich hatte mich auch erinnert, daß Helmut da mal links (oder rechts??) von Marlob gesessen hatte.
Allerdings war waldy ja nur so kurz da, daß sich die Sitzordnung in der Zeit nicht großartig verändert hatte. So jedenfalls meine Erinnerung. waldy saß ja rechts von mir und in der Zeit habe ich die Stirnseite links von mir nicht mehr so aufmerksam beobachten können. 

Harald


----------



## Heinileini (7 Oktober 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> waldy saß ja rechts von mir und in der Zeit habe ich die Stirnseite links von mir nicht mehr so aufmerksam beobachten können.


Damit haben wir den "Schuldigen" ja endlich identifiziert!


----------



## marlob (7 Oktober 2022)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mich interresiert, wer saß da ( siehe Foto ) ?
> 
> Da ich damals wurde von ihm angesprochen, dass wir wolten wegen EPLAN besprechen, leider ich hatte damals nicht viel Zeit mit gebracht.
> ...


Da habe, unter anderem, ich gesessen. Da ich aber weder mit EPLAN, noch mit einem anderen ECAD Programm arbeite, kann ich das nicht gewesen sein


----------



## PN/DP (7 Oktober 2022)

waldy hat vielleicht mit RN gesprochen ... ? War das nicht so, daß RN mir erst gegenüber saß und als waldy kam hat er sich zur Stirnseite verzogen? 

Am besten ihr kommt nächste Woche wieder alle zusammen und dann kann sich waldy vielleicht wieder erinnern?


----------



## hucki (7 Oktober 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> War das nicht so, daß RN mir erst gegenüber saß ...


Genau. 

Da RN's Reisemobil etwas Verspätung hatte, setzte er sich zunächst ans "untere" Ende Harald gegenüber und zu meiner Linken.
Waldy kam noch später dazu und nahm neben Harald Platz.

Auf @waldys Skizze zur Rechten von @marlob  saßen lt. besagtem Foto zunächst @dingo  und dann @Heinileini  mit Frau, (*) und zuletzt meine Frau und meinereiner.
Auf der anderen Seite nach @Lipperlandstern  dann @hapr mit Frau sowie Harald und Frau.

Nach dem Essen wurde teilweise neu gemischt.

(*) an der Sternchen Position dürfte noch @Tommi  gesessen haben, der vermutlich in dem Moment aber dieses ominöse Foto gemacht hat.



BTW:
Bringt noch jemand seine Frau mit, damit meine nicht ganz "einsam" ist?

@Lipperlandstern,
insbesondere Kerstin würde/n sie/wir gerne mal wieder treffen.


----------



## PN/DP (7 Oktober 2022)

Meine Frau hat zwar nun überraschend frei, weil aber diesmal das Treffen am Samstag ist und Rückfahrt am Sonntag und somit Shopping in Hamburg nicht möglich ist, hat sie keine Lust und erholt sich zuhause ohne mich. 

Harald


----------



## hucki (7 Oktober 2022)

Gibt's in Bielefeld keine adäquaten Shoppingmöglichkeiten?


----------



## hucki (7 Oktober 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Ansonsten sind mir da zu viele Leute auf dem Bild, die man vor einer Veröffenlichung hier erst um Erlaubnis befragen müsste.



Dieses ist unbedenklich:


----------



## Heinileini (7 Oktober 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Dieses ist unbedenklich:


Das hast Du aber sehr fachmännisch und kunstvoll retouchiert, Mario!
Von den Personen, den Tellern und sogar den Gläsern ist nix mehr zu sehen. Chapeau!
Übrigens, hatte nicht Harald eine Säule hinter seinem Platz? Die hättest Du doch belassen können. 



hucki schrieb:


> (*) an der Sternchen Position dürfte noch @Tommi  gesessen haben, der vermutlich in dem Moment aber dieses ominöse Foto gemacht hat.


@Tommi war doch letztes Jahr gar nicht dabei! (Oder verärmelt mich jetzt mein Gedächtnis?)
Darum hatten wir ja zwei Wimpel. Ein QuasiOriginal, das Harald mit Tommis FernHilfe angefertigt hatte und eine Fälschung mit CoronaBefall von mir.



hucki schrieb:


> BTW:
> Bringt noch jemand seine Frau mit, damit meine nicht ganz "einsam" ist?


Ja!



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Für was musst du das wissen?


Gaaanz einfach, Michael, waldy hatte letztes Jahr noch nicht seine neue gebrauchte SLR und will dieses Jahr die Aufnahmen noch authentisch nachholenstellen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Oktober 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> waldy hat vielleicht mit RN gesprochen ... ? War das nicht so, daß RN mir erst gegenüber saß und als waldy kam hat er sich zur Stirnseite verzogen?
> 
> Am besten ihr kommt nächste Woche wieder alle zusammen und dann kann sich waldy vielleicht wieder erinnern?


neh mit Waldy habe ich garnicht gesprochen, da war ja
keine Möglichkeit. 

Er ist ja reingekommen
hat eine Cola bestellt,
hat kurz Telefoniert,
er hat die Cola getrunken
und dann kam sein Bus zum Bahnhof
dann war auch schon weg.
Waren das mehr als 15 Minuten?



hucki schrieb:


> Gibt's in Bielefeld keine adäquaten Shoppingmöglichkeiten?


Ja man kann in Bielefeld shoppen, da gibt es
Aldi, Real, Lidl unn Edeka


----------



## hucki (7 Oktober 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ja man kann in Bielefeld shoppen, da gibt es
> Aldi, Real, Lidl unn Edeka


Das ist IMHO nicht unbedingt das, was Haralds Frau an *Abwechslung* (insbesondere für ihre Kochkunst) zu den Rügener Geschäften sucht.
  🤷‍♂️


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Oktober 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> War das nicht so, daß RN mir erst gegenüber saß und als waldy kam hat er sich zur Stirnseite verzogen.


😂😂 Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.



marlob schrieb:


> kann ich das nicht gewesen sein


Keiner will es gewesen sein. Vielleicht war es die Kellnerin.


----------



## Heinileini (7 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> 😂😂 Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.


Ich glaube, Michael, Du meinst, wenn Du es Dir vorstellst, musst Du Tränen lachen?
Weil es so aussieht, als habe Helmut vor waldy Reissaus genommen? Er war einfach nicht in KnochenbrecherLaune!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 Oktober 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> BTW:
> Bringt noch jemand seine Frau mit, damit meine nicht ganz "einsam" ist?
> 
> @Lipperlandstern,
> insbesondere Kerstin würde/n sie/wir gerne mal wieder treffen.



Habe grade mit der Chefin gesprochen. Sie kommt in die Runkel. Allerdings nicht lange da sie dann einen langen Tag hinter sich hatte (Flohmarkt ab 4 Uhr morgens 🤷🏻‍♂️)


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 Oktober 2022)

wieviele sind wir denn jetzt? Hat einer den Überblick ?


----------



## Heinileini (8 Oktober 2022)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> wieviele sind wir denn jetzt? Hat einer den Überblick ?


Leider nicht, Axel,

habe aber versucht, aus diesem Thread schlau zu werden.
Ich komme z.Z. auf 18 Zusagen, wobei ich ...
- 2 Vielleicht-Zusagen als 0,5 gezählt habe und
- die 4 voll mitgezählt habe, die für den Termin gestimmt, sich aber seither nicht mehr gerührt haben. 
S.u.:


```
4   für Termin gestimmt und nicht explizit abgesagt:

 1       faust
 1       Milli2319
 1       nekron
 1       NicoSch

13,5 zugesagt:

 1       dingo
 1 + 1   Heinileini
 1 + 1   Lipperlandstern
 1       marlob
 1       PN/DP
 1       rostiger Nagel
 1       Tommi
 1       waldy
 1 + 1   hucki
 1 + 0,5 hapr

 0,5 kommt vielleicht:

 0,5     escride1
```

@faust, @Milli2319, @nekron & @NicoSch : Können wir auf euch zählen und euch mitzählen?

@oliver.tonn : Wolltest Du nicht schon immer ein Kapitel auch über das NRW-ForumsTreffen schreiben?

@Thomas_v2.1 : Kommen oder WeihnachtsRätsel austüfteln, das ist hier die Alternative!


----------



## nekron (8 Oktober 2022)

Also bei mir stehts noch in den Sternen, ich habe kurzfristig eine IBN in Österreich dazwischen bekommen, entscheidet sich erst kommende Woche ... Würde mich gegen Mitte der Woche nochmal dazu äussern.

Hoffe jedoch es klappt.
Gruss,
michael


----------



## hucki (8 Oktober 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ich komme z.Z. auf 18 Zusagen, wobei ich ...
> - 2 Vielleicht-Zusagen als 0,5 gezählt habe und


Wenn wirklich alle kommen, muss der Runkelkrug den Tisch (letztes Mal lt. dem obigen Foto 15 gestellte Plätze) noch um die Ecke bauen...
 🤷‍♂️ 😂

PS:
Und halbe Stühle besorgen...


----------



## Heinileini (8 Oktober 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Und halbe Stühle besorgen...


Über das Problem der halben Stühle hatte ich mir auch schon den Kopf zerbrochen.
Vielleicht findet ja das im Runkelkrug versammelte SchwärmchenWissen eine Lösung.
Flex oder Axt mitbringen wird hoffentlich nicht nötig sein.


----------



## hucki (8 Oktober 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Über das Problem der halben Stühle hatte ich mir auch schon den Kopf zerbrochen.


Weil Kerstin nicht lange bleibt ... 
und RN ja (wenn überhaupt 😜) eh' nicht so pünktlich kommt, ist das rechnerische Problem vermutlich gar nicht real existent.
🤷‍♂️


----------



## Prox (8 Oktober 2022)

Würde auch kommen wollen, wenn noch ein Stuhl frei ist..


----------



## faust (8 Oktober 2022)

Hallo.

Sorry, dass ich mich bis jetzt nicht gemeldet habe.
Leider kann ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt keine klare Aussage machen bzw. eine feste Zusage geben, private und dienstliche Vorkommnisse verschieben gerade alles fast täglich.
Ich muss/werde es wie nekron halten und mich Mitte der Woche noch entgültig äußern.


Gruß, Fred


----------



## Heinileini (8 Oktober 2022)

Prox schrieb:


> Würde auch kommen wollen, wenn noch ein Stuhl frei ist..


Gerne! Immer zu. Vom Stuhl machen wir das mal nicht abhängig. Notfalls werden die GartenSitzMöbel noch aus dem WinterSchlaf erweckt.


----------



## Milli2319 (10 Oktober 2022)

Ich schaffs leider nicht - muss kurzfristig zu einem Kunden  Tut mir leid


----------



## Schampoo Programmer (10 Oktober 2022)

Ich würde auch spontan vorbei kommen.


----------



## Heinileini (10 Oktober 2022)

Schampoo Programmer schrieb:


> Ich würde auch spontan vorbei kommen.


Au JA !!! 
Bis dahin ... 2022-10-15 19:00 Runkelkrug.


----------



## Heinileini (10 Oktober 2022)

Milli2319 schrieb:


> Ich schaffs leider nicht - muss kurzfristig zu einem Kunden  Tut mir leid


Schade. Danke für's Absagen. Und nicht vergessen: sollte es trotzdem klappen -> einfach kommen!


----------



## oliver.tonn (11 Oktober 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> @oliver.tonn : Wolltest Du nicht schon immer ein Kapitel auch über das NRW-ForumsTreffen schreiben?


Wie hieß es schon in der Feurzangenbowle? "Meine Herren, das ist bereits geschehen." Zwar nicht über das Forumstreffen, aber das Forum wird erwähnt.
Bezüglich Deiner Einladung zum Treffen im anderen Thread. Ich bin ein beruflicher Rumtreiber und seit 2008 mit wenigen Ausnahmen fast nur in Süddeutschland unterwegs, dort dann aber längere Zeit immer am selben Ort. Ich bin nur am Wochenende zu Hause und da ist der WAF für ein samstägliches Treffen dann auch nicht so hoch. Wenn ich mal wieder einen Auftrag in der Gegend habe, komme ich gerne.


----------



## Heinileini (11 Oktober 2022)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal wieder einen Auftrag in der Gegend habe, komme ich gerne.


Das ist eine Super-Idee, Oliver! Sag bitte (am besten zeitig) Bescheid, wann das sein wird und wir richten dann danach den Termin unseres ForumsTreffens aus!


----------



## oliver.tonn (11 Oktober 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Das ist eine Super-Idee, Oliver! Sag bitte (am besten zeitig) Bescheid, wann das sein wird und wir richten dann danach den Termin unseres ForumsTreffens aus!


Das war jetzt aber erotisch (Äh, ironisch) gemeint, oder? Ich bin ja nicht der Einzige, der, was das angeht, Terminwünsche hat. Wenn ich wieder in der Gegend tätig bin, kommt es ja nicht so darauf an und dann ist meine Frau vielleicht auch mal froh, wenn ich weg bin.


----------



## faust (11 Oktober 2022)

So, jetzt haben wir den Salat ...

In kurz: 🤧🤒😪
In etwas länger: Mich hat es erkältungsmäßig erwischt. Zum Glück kein Corona (Ich muss nicht in den Keller umziehen!), bin aber erst einmal krankgeschrieben und fühle mich auch wirklich nicht besonders.

Heißt also: Ich muss leider absagen. 😞


Gruß, Fred


----------



## Heinileini (11 Oktober 2022)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Das war jetzt aber erotisch (Äh, ironisch) gemeint, oder?


Ich hatte einen Smiley dazugesetzt, Oliver, diesen hier  .
Er heisst "Wink", sagt er jedenfalls, wenn man den Cursor drauf positioniert. Gemeint ist aber damit nicht der "Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl" und auch nicht Gestikulieren mit einer Hand (winken), sondern das AugenZ*wink*ern. Die Englischen Begriffe sind nun mal manchmal etwas kürzer, sind sie nicht?
Also ein Augenzwinkern, ganz harmlos und unböse gemeint und trotzdem inkl. der Andeutung, es nicht so ganz wortwörtlich/ernst zu verstehen.


oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Ich bin ja nicht der Einzige, der ... Terminwünsche hat.


So ist das Leben. Insbesondere, wenn man versucht, viele unter einen Hut zu kriegen. Zum KlassenTreffen, zum ForumsTreffen, zum was-auch-immer ...


oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Wenn ich wieder in der Gegend tätig bin, kommt es ja nicht so darauf an


So hatte ich's auch gemeint. Ich kenne ja Deinen TerminKalender nicht.


oliver.tonn schrieb:


> und dann ist meine Frau vielleicht auch mal froh, wenn ich weg bin.


Oder vielleicht möchte Deine Chefin Dich lieber im Auge behalten, dann bring sie einfach mit!

Sorry, Oliver, ich habe mich noch immer nicht dafür bedankt, dass Du auf mein "Anbaggern" reagiert hast ... DANKE!


----------



## Heinileini (11 Oktober 2022)

faust schrieb:


> ... bin aber erst einmal krankgeschrieben und fühle mich auch wirklich nicht besonders.
> 
> Heißt also: Ich muss leider absagen. 😞


Schade, Fred. Gute Besserung!


----------



## Heinileini (12 Oktober 2022)

@Lipperlandstern & @alle: Moin Axel,
z.Z. (Stand *2022-10-12 00:00:00*) sieht es so aus und wir würden benötigen ...

*15* ganze Stühle (Zusagen) und
*_ 3* "halbe Stühle" (unsichere Zusagen/Absagen).


```
dingo . . . . . . .  1
hapr  . . . . . . .  1 + 0,5
Heinileini  . . . .  1 + 1
hucki . . . . . . .  1 + 1
Lipperlandstern . .  1 + 1
marlob  . . . . . .  1
PN/DP . . . . . . .  1
Prox  . . . . . . .  1
rostiger Nagel  . .  1
Schampoo Programmer  1
Tommi . . . . . . .  1
waldy . . . . . . .  1

escride1  . . . . .  0,5

nekron  . . . . . .  0
faust . . . . . . .  0
MFreiberger . . . .  0
Milli2319 . . . . .  0
oliver.tonn . . . .  0

Larry Laffer  . . .  ?
NicoSch . . . . . .  ?
Thomas_v2.1 . . . .  ?
```


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Oktober 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> @Lipperlandstern & @alle: Moin Axel,
> z.Z. (Stand *2022-10-12 00:00:00*) sieht es so aus und wir würden benötigen ...
> 
> *15* ganze Stühle (Zusagen) und
> ...



Ich habe am Montag erstmal 16 Leute angemeldet.  Wer dann als 17. kommt muss halt draußen an den Rauchertisch.  Also seht zu das ihr pünktlich kommt


----------



## waldy (12 Oktober 2022)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wer dann als 17. kommt muss halt draußen an den Rauchertisch.


Lösung - Klappstuhl


----------



## Heinileini (12 Oktober 2022)

waldy schrieb:


> Lösung - Klappstuhl


Du sprichst aus Erfahrung, waldy. Aber das hat ja letztes Jahr so gut geklappt, dass Du Deinen KlappStuhl gar nicht gebraucht hast und den FensterPlatz (draussen) auch nicht.


----------



## nekron (14 Oktober 2022)

Also bei mir wirds leider nix, ich sitz hier in Österreich fest, werde vermutlich wenn überhaupt erst am Samstag zurück fahren, eventuell auch erst am Dienstag 

Ich wünsche euch viel Spass und hoffentlich aufs nächste mal!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Oktober 2022)

Ein gelungenes Treffen. Danke an alle die da waren.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Oktober 2022)

Aus gegeben Anlass hier der Link zum 1. Treffen

Thema '1.SPS-Forum Regionalstammtisch NRW'
https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/1-sps-forum-regionalstammtisch-nrw.22010/


----------



## Tommi (16 Oktober 2022)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ein gelungenes Treffen. Danke an alle die da waren.


So isses, ein toller Abend, bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## hapr (16 Oktober 2022)

War prima. Auch noch einen schönen Gruß von Christiane. Sie bedankt sich für die Genesungswünsche.


----------

